# Grand Shinobi Legends! (GSL)



## moongem (Oct 7, 2009)

This Role Play based forums is projected 500 years prior to Naruto and Naruto Shippuuden. 

*New Villages!*

The Mind, Body Soul Trio!

Oni-Gakure no Sato! (Aka Naraku-Gakure no Sato)

Tentou-Gakure no Sato!

Yochi-Gakure no Sato!

*The Continent of Light and Dark!*

Tsuki-Gakure no Sato!

Akatsuki-Gakure no Sato! (Has nothing to do with the organization)

Hakumei-Gakure no Sato! (Also has nothing to do with the Org.)

Yuudoku-Gakure no Sato! 

Aisu-Gakure no Sato!

Kumori-Gakure no Sato!

*Oragainization Villages!*

Gekido-Kasai no Sato! (The Neo/Burning Akatsuki's Home)

Shinsui-Mizu no Sato! (The Hakumei Seidei's Home)


That about does it for the villages! We need Kage's for almost every one of em thought... Feel free to come check it out and join!​
Pm Me for the link


----------

